# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lenovo Z50 Full HD thiết kế cá tính

## thaichautsm

Lenovo Z50 với cấu hình mạnh, card đồ họa rời và màn hình cỡ lớn 15.6 inch độ phân giải Full HD, màu sắc tươi trẻ, thích hợp để thể hiện cá tính.


*Kiểu dáng, thiết kế :*
​
Nằm trong xu hướng hiện tại , Lenovo Z50 Full HD cũng có thiết kế gọn nhẹ để tính di động cao. Trang bị màn hình cỡ lớn LCD màn hình Full HD 15.6 inch cộng với Core i7-4510U cùng card đồ họa rời tầm trung GeForce GT 840M, đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu giải trí. 
Bàn phím hỗ trợ cả nhóm phím số bên phải tiện dụng hơn cho “dân” thống kê, tài chính trong việc nhập số liệu. Phím nhấn êm, quãng di chuyển ngắn và độ đàn hồi tốt, thích hợp với người dùng thường làm việc với văn bản.




​
*Màn hình :* 
Lenovo Z50 trang bị màn hình 15,6 inch độ phân giải Full HD 1.920 x 1.080 pixel, công nghệ màn hình gương (anti-reflective) giúp hiển thị màu sắc rực rỡ và có độ tương phản rõ rệt hơn . So với các con nằm trong tầm trung và cùng phân khúc thì Lenovo Z50 hoàn toàn áp đảo. 
Với màn hình Full HD và độ hiển thị sáng vừa khi làm việc lâu trên máy sẽ không gây ra cảm giác mỏi mắt và ảnh hưởng hại đến mắt. 


*Cổng giao tiếp, khả năng nâng cấp :*
Do không bị giới hạn về độ mỏng như ultrabook nên Z50 không chỉ trang bị ổ quang mà còn hỗ trợ đầy đủ cổng giao tiếp, kết nối thông dụng như giao tiếp USB 2.0, USB 3.0, ngõ xuất tín hiệu hình ảnh VGA và HDMI 1.4a, đầu đọc thẻ nhớ và ngõ cắm headphone kết hợp micro. Ngoài ra, máy cũng hỗ trợ kết nối mạng Ethernet gigabit qua cổng RJ-45, kết nối không dây như Bluetooth 4.0 và Wi-Fi 802.11n.
Về khả năng nâng cấp phần cứng của Lenovo Z50 khá đơn giản do lớp vỏ bảo vệ mặt dưới thiết kế liền khối, Test Lab có thể dễ dàng gắn thêm RAM hoặc thay ổ cứng dung lượng lớn hơn. Kinh nghiệm thực tế cho thấy nếu khả năng tài chính cho phép, bạn có thể cân nhắc việc nâng cấp SSD, không chỉ cải thiện đáng kể hiệu năng tổng thể mà còn giúp máy tính có sự tin cậy cao hơn do có khả năng chống sốc tốt hơn, rút ngắn thời gian khởi động hệ điều hành và các ứng dụng khởi chạy nhanh hơn.

----------

